
Show HN: Coffee Grind Size Distribution - zciwor
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=grind.front.end
======
zciwor
Coffee tastes better when all of the grounds you use for brewing have a
uniform size. Use this tool to get the size distribution of your grounds and a
recommendation for brewing method based on size.

